# How to track?



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 13, 2010)

I purchased an Acekard 2i (can't wait, great pricing by the way), and it's paid for. I got an email:








So I go to: http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp

because it's registered air mail. And I put the 13 digit code in the top box, but then I get this when I hit enter:

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9161/12868620.png

That's all I can do. I don't have another code or anything.

Am I doing something wrong to track it? The shoptemp.com site says it's been shipped, and that was 2 days ago. Little help please? Thanks

(sorry if this is in the wrong place or has been answered, I searched D: )


----------



## CeePhour (Apr 14, 2010)

It does the same thing for me. HK registered airmail.


----------



## JamesCID (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't worry. It takes some days to appear. I place my order on the 7th and the status on the tracking page changed just yesterday.


----------



## CeePhour (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My order was also placed on the 7th, and there is still no tracking information. 
I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 14, 2010)

Well at least now I know that it takes a while. I didn't know if I was missing a reference number, or if the tracking site was messed up or what. But thanks a lot.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 14, 2010)

you have to pick registered airmail or higher to have tracking.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 14, 2010)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> you have to pick registered airmail or higher to have tracking.


I did. I paid the 2.00 dollar one. Which is why the price is at 25 dollars (acekard + 2 gig), and not 23 dollars... (coupon code used).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 14, 2010)

Uh, what website, and what service items?

I just want to know, if I'm missing something to track it, or if it's slowly being updated.


----------



## CeePhour (Apr 14, 2010)

Just checked something out... the shipping number they sent in the email was different from what is displayed on the website.
Log into your ShopTemp account, check the shipping number under Order Status.

Using the tracking number from ShopTemp on HK Post I get different results.

"The item (RB#########HK) was posted on 12-Apr-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee."

My order was placed on the 7th, "shipped" email received on the 8th, my ShopTemp order number is below 100.

Good to know it is on its way. Now to spend the next two weeks trying to forget that I'm waiting for it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya, my order number isn't messed up. It's all correct apparently. Maybe they just never updated the package yet. It says it's been shipped. Maybe it hasn't registered anywhere yet.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 14, 2010)

The tracking code usually doesn't kick in for a few days. Way I hear it, it has to enter your country of residence or pass Chinese customs. So it won't work from the day it ships out of the warehouse.


----------

